# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Он сдох

## GanibaL

Этот форум сдох.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

а ничего, что он только только снова работать начал,м?

----------


## огрызок тепла

с чего бы это? вполне живой форум...

----------


## GanibaL

> с чего бы это? вполне живой форум...


     Дай Бог.

----------


## stre10k

отличный форум, не надо

----------


## GanibaL

> отличный форум, не надо


     А чё так в штыки сразу? Кто говорил что он не отличный? Народу мало стало, вот в чём проблема. Только это похоже я один заметил.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а мне кажется наоборот народ откуда-то идет....
идет и идет...
каждый день кто-то регистрируется. да и гостей полно. если списку кто на форуме верить. и всякие поисковые боты еще лезут

----------


## Stas

народу конечно не так много, как было... но всё же он есть. так что БЕЗ ПАНИКИ.

----------


## ♣♣♣

и много его не будет, если каждого новенького посылать из-за того, что 


> ну просто по социофобию тут много чего уже было. и про ненависть к миру там.
> ну просто одно и тоже каждый день ломает печатать


   и закрывать темы новичков, как бояны...

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я разве какие-то темы закрываю?и куда я и кого послала?просто я вот цитату тут узнала. мои слова были.

----------


## ♣♣♣

> а я разве какие-то темы закрываю?и куда я и кого послала?просто я вот цитату тут узнала. мои слова были.


 http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=1930
тема закрыта, новичек послан и больше не придет, потому что ему сказали что его проблемами форум уже завален и ломает отвечать.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну и что?(пожимает плечами)
я тут причем?

----------


## ♣♣♣

> ну и что?(пожимает плечами)
> я тут причем?


 сама как думаешь?

----------


## Aska

А я соглашусь - форум сдох. 
Конечно, я не могу отрицать, что дело, может быть, во мне, а не в форуме, но всё то, что день за днём появляется на этих страничках, мне уже даже читать не хочется. Бесконечные темы "подружитесь-со-мной-я-хороший" в разделе "Ты не один", в "Моей проблеме" вообще ересь на ереси и ересью погоняет: то женщину им хочется, то маленькую девочку подавай. При этом проблемы как таковой не существует: люди пишут о том, что им нравятся девочки-подростки, а остальные отписываются, кто что по этому поводу думает. Таки в чём проблема? Да ни черта нет проблемы, людям захотелось языками почесать - они пришли, накрапали постик - и давай чесать. 
Какие-то левые юзеры, которые постят вообще хер знает что про "узелки на память", и - о чудо! - тоже находят отклик.
На мой взгляд, большинство тем на этом форуме уже практически полностью исчерпало себя, нам НЕ О ЧЕМ говорить, поэтому разделы все как один забиты постами в стиле "а давайте про это, если уж совсем не о чем".
Что уж говорить о разделе "НЕсуицид", в котором даже тема "Ассоциации" уже мало кому интересна.

Так что, господа, соберётесь проводить встречу - не поленитесь, киньте мне смску, а от всего этого самому себе остофигевшего вялотекущего "общения" он-лайн в рамках форума, каким он является на сегодняшний день, - избавьте.

Удачи и радости вам.

----------


## grey

Вы предлагаете раскрутить форум? Тогда народ повалит... всякий и много..

----------


## Aska

Я ничего не предлагаю.
Вопрос не в количестве народа, на мой взгляд.

----------


## buster777

> А я соглашусь - форум сдох. 
> Конечно, я не могу отрицать, что дело, может быть, во мне, а не в форуме, но всё то, что день за днём появляется на этих страничках, мне уже даже читать не хочется. Бесконечные темы "подружитесь-со-мной-я-хороший" в разделе "Ты не один", в "Моей проблеме" вообще ересь на ереси и ересью погоняет: то женщину им хочется, то маленькую девочку подавай. При этом проблемы как таковой не существует: люди пишут о том, что им нравятся девочки-подростки, а остальные отписываются, кто что по этому поводу думает. Таки в чём проблема? Да ни черта нет проблемы, людям захотелось языками почесать - они пришли, накрапали постик - и давай чесать. 
> Какие-то левые юзеры, которые постят вообще хер знает что про "узелки на память", и - о чудо! - тоже находят отклик.
> На мой взгляд, большинство тем на этом форуме уже практически полностью исчерпало себя, нам НЕ О ЧЕМ говорить, поэтому разделы все как один забиты постами в стиле "а давайте про это, если уж совсем не о чем".
> Что уж говорить о разделе "НЕсуицид", в котором даже тема "Ассоциации" уже мало кому интересна.
> 
> Так что, господа, соберётесь проводить встречу - не поленитесь, киньте мне смску, а от всего этого самому себе остофигевшего вялотекущего "общения" он-лайн в рамках форума, каким он является на сегодняшний день, - избавьте.
> 
> Удачи и радости вам.


 Если тебе не нравиться, то это вовсе не значит, что не нравиться никому....и не у всех людей на этом свете активная светская жизнь....Если хочешь говорить о чём-то возвышенном посещай форум для математиков или философский...Что значит левые юзера? Может лучше поставить ограничение или  сделать тест на IQ при регистрации?  Чтобы сразу отлфильтровывать негодных пользователей  :Big Grin:  Напоминает идеологию фашизма, не так ли?  ..А разве нельзя зайти на похожий форум и там общаться? Как вариант можно просто этот закрыть, а "переехать" на другой. Вариантов очень много. А как ты хотел бы его раскрутить? Продвигать на гугле? На столбах расклеит наклейки?  :Big Grin:   Каждый год закрывают кучу сайтов. Не мы первые, не мы последние (с)
По поводу маленьких девочек.Что хочу, то и обсуждаю имею законное конституционное право ) Имею мнение х. оспоришь..
Aska, ты же не Господь Бог, чтобы вправить всем пользователям мозги...xD А если бы вставил(ла) , то проблем бы ни у кого не было...У кого-то есть конкретные предложения?

----------


## riogo

> http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=1930
> тема закрыта, новичек послан и больше не придет, потому что ему сказали что его проблемами форум уже завален и ломает отвечать.


 тему закрыл я
по собщению http://www.suicide-forum.com/showpos...05&postcount=3
при просьбе *Неудачник* на открытие я или другие модеры данного раздела вновь откроют эту тему

----------


## Aska

Уважаемый buster777!
Я не навязываю своего мнения, не стоит приписывать мне смертные грехи вроде фашизма и проч. Я всего лишь высказываю своё мнение. 
"Что хочу, то и обсуждаю имею законное конституционное право", раз уж на то пошло.
Про раскрутку форума я написала, что не считаю это нужным, читай, пожалуйста, внимательнее. прежде чем отвечать.
Я не собираюсь никому вправлять мозги, и - да, я не господь бог, к счастью и не претендую.
Со своей жизнью и кругом общения разберусь сама, спасибо за проявление икренней заботы.
"Если хочешь говорить о чём-то возвышенном посещай форум для математиков или философский..." - ок, я буду знать, что этот форум - о низменном. Проблема только в том, что так было далеко не всегда. То, что ты пишешь, пропитано снобизмом, и мне жаль, что ты сам этого не видишь. 
А в целом, твоё сообщение и является одним из доказательств того, что форум сдох:
бОльшая часть нынешних форумчан проявляют по отношению к другим необоснованную агрессию, не пытаются вникнуть в то, что читают, и поголовно тянут одеяло на себя.

Я не хочу ничего менять, я просто высказываю своё мнение, это понятно?

Dixi.

----------


## blooddrakon

> "Если хочешь говорить о чём-то возвышенном посещай форум для математиков или философский..." - ок, я буду знать, что этот форум - о низменном. Проблема только в том, что так было далеко не всегда. То, что ты пишешь, пропитано снобизмом, и мне жаль, что ты сам этого не видишь. 
> Dixi.


 Ну да а твоё вышеизложенное сообщение прям таки пышет человечностью и миролюбием, и вовсе в нём и нету ни толики снобизма)) Прости но это безусловно замечательная позиция, фактически выразить что пол форума идиота, даже с указанием конкретных тем, и сказать что большинство пишут полную ересь, а после появления первого же вполне предсказуемого возмущения, заявить что это снобизм , и доказательство того что форум сдох.



> бОльшая часть нынешних форумчан проявляют по отношению к другим необоснованную агрессию, не пытаются вникнуть в то, что читают, и поголовно тянут одеяло на себя.


 Так зачем же тогда эту агрессию умножать ? Не хочу тебя обидеть но можно и вправду тактичнее выражаться, по сравнению с *buster777*, моя реакция на подобное могла быть и хуже. А что до флудеров, различных неадекватных личностей, актёров театра оперы и сатиры, и просто любителей позубоскалить , так таковых на нашем форуме всегда хватало, ну может в последнее время и стало больше,  но по моему не стоит из этого делать столь резких выводов, в проблеме пусть и не так часто есть люди которые описывают вполне серьёзные ситуации , ну а другие .... ну некоторые стараются выражаться как могут , как умеют зачем же их за это сразу судить. Не помню писал или нет, что мне очень нравиться подпись у стрелка .



> Первое правило суицидников: никто и никогда не в праве осуждать чужую причину как недостаточную.
> Второе правило суицидников: если говорить, то только с целью помочь.


 Меня в принципе удивляет что громче всего кричат "форум сдох" люди которые появляются довольно редко и практически не постят, вместо того чтобы как раз что-то сделать и попробовать как-то проявить себя в качестве того самого местного "гласа разума" . Ну а что до различных весёлых клоунов , которые перепутали наш форум с форумом Евгения Ваганыча ,так я думаю пора бы уже начать их активно разгонять и банить за попытки разводить мегатонны флуда, и различную петросянщину.

----------


## Aska

Blooddrakon, принято.

Была не права, виновата, исправлюсь, бла-бла-бла.

Дальше без меня, короче.

----------


## GanibaL

> ну и что?(пожимает плечами)
> я тут причем?


    Ну не надо было так жестко новичка нах*й сразу слать... Может он в неустойчивом состоянии был, и пошел повесился.

----------


## stre10k

В последнее время сразу несколько интереесных историй, давайте как нибудь посочувствуем людям хотя бы

----------


## ryceHu4ka

не думаю что сдох. просто раньше....эх не то чтобы более душевная компания была а как то...все свои что ли....не знаю как сказать. народа сейчас по моему меньше, но я не думаю что это большая проблема, все приходили и будут приходить потому что проблемы есть всегда. только не думаю что темы новичков надо закрывать. да, проблемы могут быть похожими, только все люди разные, поэтому к каждой проблеме нужен разный подход.

----------


## огрызок тепла

даже если и сдох.
ну и что?

----------


## D.V.

если сдох - давайте реанимируем, ведь мы то еще живы.

----------


## lastlucifer

Форум будет жив, пока здесь есть хотя бы один человек, который готов помочь... А количество... вроде, если нас меньше, значит жизнь у кого-то налаживаеться?

----------


## Irene

А меня мучает любопытство - что произошло в августе 2008 года, почему 24 числа форум одновременно посетило 140 человек?!

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

ну тогда обстановка в стране была хуже, да и форум долго продолжительно работал. а потом он на год вырубался и теперь плавно набирает пользователей. сейчас вот уже активных 204, хотя месяца 2 назад было 150.

----------


## grey

> А меня мучает любопытство - что произошло в августе 2008 года, почему 24 числа форум одновременно посетило 140 человек?!


 не хочется лезть в БД и смотреть все сообщения за этот день. думаю просто пик популярности форума был))) наверное)

----------


## Loner

скандалы, интриги, расследования

----------


## Psalm69

форумчик такой клёвенький уииииии

----------


## ♣♣♣

> форумчик такой клёвенький уииииии


 ты ещё скажи гламурненький  :Big Grin:

----------


## Хрущев Н.С.

Никита Сергеевич все реанимирует! Я вам покажу Кузькину мать!

----------


## SdiK

форум совсем не оформленный, атмосферы нет никакой. 
чёрный или серый цвет ему будут к лицу.

----------


## Freddi

здесь важны слова, а не оформление

----------


## sora

это из-за того что форум когда то вырубался на год, все разбежались(или умерли). Затем снова заработал и снова вырубился.
В итоге все ушли. Время идёт, кто то уже забыл о суициде да и основные темы исчерпались.

----------


## Дима_

Что-то писать мало стали...

----------


## U.F.O.

2 Дима_
осень, прекрасная пора - листва на деревьях меняет окрас на жёлтый и опадает, такое чувство что весь мир замирает, птицы улетают в тёплые края, природа преображается готовясь к зиме, школота рассаживается по школотронам - пользователи интернета могут вздохнуть с облегчением, в интернете стало на много просторнее, это отразилось и на нашем форуме.. но наступит суровая зимняя пора, грустящие девочки и мальчики длинными холодными вечерами нахлынут сюда за поддержкой и состраданием..

----------


## Fall

осень... перманентная простуда, жить тошно. зафлужу весь этот форум >:-)

----------


## Дима_

Fall, я обожаю флуд. Меня за него аж 2 раза здесь банили!

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

*Дима_*,

----------


## смертник

я уж думал человек сдох, а тут форум... зачем пугать-то так? :Smile:

----------


## Дима_

смертник, каждую минуту умирают 1000 людей! Вы о чём?

----------


## смертник

> смертник, каждую минуту умирают 1000 людей! Вы о чём?


 я подумал что кто-то из обитателей форума того, и в память об погибшем создали тему...

----------


## Дима_

На этом форуме уже ушли из жизни более 10 человек! А может 20! Спросите у ветеранов, они больше знают!

----------


## смертник

На многих форума люди перестают заходить по причине ухода из жизни

----------


## Дима_

На этот форум заходят многие! Но пишут мало!

----------


## смертник

> На этот форум заходят многие! Но пишут мало!


 но главное-то что пишут, порой и нескольких человек или даже одного вполне достаточно для нормального общения :Smile:

----------


## Дима_

смертник, маловато для нормального общение! Нормального общение - это когда в день появляется более 100 постов на форуме!

----------


## смертник

> смертник, маловато для нормального общение! Нормального общение - это когда в день появляется более 100 постов на форуме!


 ну а зачем тебе 100 постов? ты целыми днями тут сидишь и читаешь это всё? нормальные люди максимум на пару часиков заходят :Smile:

----------


## Дима_

Здесь, вообще то, нет нормальных!

----------


## смертник

> Здесь, вообще то, нет нормальных!


 но это не значит что все целыми днями сидят за компом :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Дима_

Ветераны почти не пишут, новичики пишут пару смс и сваливают! Если так продолжиться, я уйду с форума!

----------


## смертник

> Ветераны почти не пишут, новичики пишут пару смс и сваливают! Если так продолжиться, я уйду с форума!


 какие смс ? :EEK!: 
да ладно, одни уходят, другие приходят, всё меняется...

----------


## Дима_

Смс - это ирония была. Приходят меньше. И пишут меньше. И меняется всё к худшему!

----------


## смертник

> Смс - это ирония была. Приходят меньше. И пишут меньше. И меняется всё к худшему!


 а ты привлеки народ, что б писали больше :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима_

Проще создать ещё аккуанты и изображать нескольких человек!

----------


## смертник

> Проще создать ещё аккуанты и изображать нескольких человек!


 я бы не сказал что это просто ( ну что б не запалили, нужно думать по-другому, общаться по-другому )
но зато это даже интересно, общаться с одними и теми же людьми под разными лицами, сам так балуюсь ( но здесь такого не было ) :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

"Древние" ники практически не пишут поскольку об большинство поднимаемых тем, клонов поднимаемых тем, было изьежжено вдоль  поперёк. Я например ещё захожу если вспоминаю в данный раздел, может ещё в другое, творчество захожу иногда а так...
раздел "Моя проблема" или как там его, посещался мною в последний раз я уже запамятовал когда. Я не хочу кого либо обидеть, но практически всё что там пишут уже было, когда читаешь - дежавю причём повторяющееся не один раз.
Раньше многие посты оставлялись в "играх", раздел НЕсуицид, но с уходом большинства наиболее популярные темы - угасли.
В способы - часть аккаунтов не допускают, а часть давно поняла что там тоже особо ничего и не найдёшь.
"Ты не один..." вообще мало посещаемый раздел. 

А вообще по никам, из крови форума, я узнаю модеров и буквально пару человек, остальные если так выразится другое поколение жизни форума.

----------


## U.F.O.

> . Я не хочу кого либо обидеть, но практически всё что там пишут уже было, когда читаешь - дежавю причём повторяющееся не один раз.


 не стоит забывать о том што мы все люди и проблемы у нас схожи (:

----------


## Freezer2007

возможно, но я больше не могу осилить раздел "моя проблема", просто так и хочется найти свой пост 1.5-2 летней давности и скопировать((.
Сложно это всё, както((

----------


## Дима_

Как мало стали писать на форуме...

----------


## Selbstmord

Нормально-нормально. По моему раньше и то меньше писанины было.

----------


## Танюха

Отличный форум, и не стух он. Народу много. Разве надо много народу, что бы поделиться своей проблемой. Мне казалось сюда приходят, что бы попросить совета, и получают, а сколько народу находится здесь, это не важно....

----------


## Jiharka

> Отличный форум, и не стух он. Народу много. Разве надо много народу, что бы поделиться своей проблемой. Мне казалось сюда приходят, что бы попросить совета, и получают, а сколько народу находится здесь, это не важно....


 И что? Получила дельный совет?!     Или очередные побалтушки о способах?! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Selbstmord

*Jiharka*, сюда чаще приходят не за советами, а за пониманием...

----------


## Jiharka

Ок! Детишки,которые с 15-18 лет  здесь сидят и пытаются найти "смысл жизни"?! Как мило!

----------


## Selbstmord

И дальше что? Не вижу ничего плохого в этом. Да его и не познаешь, все равно его нет.

----------


## Jiharka

а что есть ?!

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну, я так полагаю, есть жизнь, которая когда нибудь кончится - рано или поздно.

----------


## Танюха

Jiharka я так поняла, ты терпеть не можешь людей которыу хотят совершить су, тогда ты чего здесь забыла?! оскорблять у тебя хорошо получается и дерзить....только для чего ты все это делаешь. хочешь поиздеватся, не получится, нас таких здесь много, а ты одна. мы на этом форуме, для того, что бы нас выслушали, а найти способ можно и без этого форума, интернет штука забавная, много чего найдешь и способы су, чего хочешь.....

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> оскорблять у тебя хорошо получается и дерзить...


 вот-вот, так что, ребятки, заканчиваем срач.

----------


## Танюха

Мы вроде и не ругаемся, только одна личность старается для чего то поругаться, и всем дерзит, неправдали Jiharka

----------


## Lillu

> Ок! Детишки,которые с 15-18 лет  здесь сидят и пытаются найти "смысл жизни"?! Как мило!


 Интересно откуда такая статистика взялась?

----------


## Танюха

наверное из головы

----------


## fuсka rolla

все верно- форум сдох с появлением рейтингов и немодерируемого раздела.

----------


## Гражданин

какие еще рейтинги?)) форум не сдох,по-прежнему много постов в разделе "моя проблема".
хотя да.по сравнению например с 2007,когда попал сюда,форум уже не торт

----------


## fuсka rolla

никакие )
я имел ввиду репутацию. здесь про оную написано http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=1824
по-моему, если она отрицательная, то это- бан. иначе получается, что пользователям с отрицательной репутацией открыты остальные разделы форума, где сей человек может продолжать ....
а про немодерируемый раздел Я еще в 2007 высказывался.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> какие еще рейтинги?))


 Во! Я вспомнил про какие рейтинги Я говорил: под ником есть три значка. второй (в виде дерева0 ну мне дерево напоминает) - и есть рейтинг. если кликнуть по своему "дереву", то вылезет надпись о том, что у себя любимого столько-то очков репутации

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

fuсka rolla, а ты не тот fuсka rolla, который писал тут в 2008 году кажется ..? Ты ведь Новый участник зарегистрировался под этем же ником ? потому что про того писали что он повесился..

----------


## fuсka rolla

все верно- Я -тот самый. с 2006 по 2008, кажется. 
про повеситься- не видел, чтоб такое писал. видел статью в "комсомолке"....но там написано, что Я умер. может Вы так подумали, что в одном из последних постов Я про эшафотный узел спрашивал? 
в любом случае-способом был не узел ) 
рад, что Вы меня не забыли.

----------


## microbe

> все верно- форум сдох с появлением рейтингов и немодерируемого раздела.


 Вот как говорится, во все времена базарили что фрум умер, не ну сейчас реально форум умер более чем тогда.

----------


## Unity

Кто-то устал ныть. Кто-то устал жить и умер. Кто-то повзрослел и слился с живой биомассой асфальтового цвета. Кто-то таки выздоровел и обрёл покой...
А если по сути - всё ведь уже сказано. Всё ведь уже понято. Десятки безмолвных теней порой по привычке приходят Сюда в поисках некого "корма" для своей души, пищи для сознания - и видят друг дружку - но всё же молчат.
Ведь всё уже сказано и всё уже понято. 
А используется ли в благо или не используется?
Тот, кто осознал - не станет трепаться. А кто не сумел понять - просто пройдёт мимо. 
Форум своё сделал дело. 
Донёс информацию. 
Засеял семена.
Кои, может, ещё прорастут однажды, распустят цветы, даруют плоды...
Но всё это будет молча.
Никто не узнает этого.
Здесь мы ставили Вопросы, искали Ответы, совместно годами Росли...
И выпорхнули из гнезда. 
Даже если снова порой прилетаем - уже не нужны слова...

----------

